# Audi A6 3.2 2005 - Oil Consumtion



## Dasgut (Oct 29, 2008)

Please advise - just purchased a 2005 3.2 a6 and had the dealer service it at 48K. The oil light came on after 4k mileage. no leaks or anything can not figure out why the oil is so low and the sensor is working.
Could the Dealer have not put in the correct amount or is the A6 known for oil consumption.
Thanks
Dasgut


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 3.2 2005 - Oil Consumtion (Dasgut)*

same car here, I have put on 7k miles.....
one oil change
check every few fillups, seems to maintain level and I have never had the light come on.....
not sure what it could be........... sorry couldnt have been more help


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 3.2 2005 - Oil Consumtion (Dasgut)*

My is in for service, and they found a leak at the back end. There is a TSB, I'll post more tomorrow afternoon when I know more. I've put 50,000 miles on it, and I've never had to add oil between 5,000 mi intervals.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 3.2 2005 - Oil Consumtion (GLI_Man)*

Well, got my 2005 3.2 back from the dealer.
They performed TSB 2009932/2 (I think that's the number). "Oil leak from upper timing chain covers may be caused by improperly applied sealant at the covers." It took two days to do, they don't have many techs that can work on A6's.
Incidentally, they performed another TSB for the air bag module.
HTH.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Audi A6 3.2 2005 - Oil Consumtion (GLI_Man)*

Yeah I have the same car and it doesn't consume oil at all. Did you buy the car new, or was it used. sometimes if you beat the tar out of it while the motor is in it's break in mode you can cause things to warp and an internal oil leak will develop. i.e. the piston rings and things like that.


----------



## live2skate4me (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Audi A6 3.2 2005 - Oil Consumtion (Kemer1)*

Yeah, luckily i've only had do to those seals ONCE at my dealer....It's a real pain in the @ss.


----------

